# Travel Destinations > North America >  Which design element is right for a business center?

## petrderbikov

Which design element is right for a business center? For example, to choose a suitable style of decor, you need to take into account the average age of the team, the scope of the company, work safety standards. The office should not only perform representative functions, but also be ergonomic, functional and practical.

----------


## jasonukirov

I think you should start with the blinds. What kind of blinds are there? Vertical or horizontal blinds are a very simple and convenient way to protect windows from a lot of sunlight during the day and moonlight at night. Also, few people like to expose their life, and most curtains are too transparent to perform this function. Often, this element of everyday life and design is not given much importance, based on the narrow scope of the subject. However, everything is only on the surface. I also bought myself Calgary window blinds and shades https://sonatadesign.ca/calgary-blinds/, this store has good prices. You can check it out.

----------


## jamesmurfyiii

Proper office design helps to create an image of a successful and reliable supplier of goods or services

----------


## MikelKosok

Jane the slidechat team support was phenomenal. I am so excited to use different types of presentation platform. Great experience and excellent product. The powerpoint slides are professional and make presenting much more professional when you do not have time to perfect colors and how to present content.

----------

